# taking a Bow as another newbie



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Quick hello, now on my second TT, but first time caller on here  :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum,


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you Trev the Moderator


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Looked into it Thanks but No thanks, car owners clubs are abit \'golf clubby\' for my liking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chesters said:


> Looked into it Thanks but No thanks, car owners clubs are abit \'golf clubby\' for my liking


Golf  it is a good walk spoilt nothing like the TTOC get along to a local meet and se for yourself


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

chesters said:


> Looked into it Thanks but No thanks, car owners clubs are abit \'golf clubby\' for my liking


Golf Clubby ??? not us honest.Welcome btw


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good work, get the pics and spec up ;-)


----------

